

CueCat 2.0? - MotorMouths
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/technology/2009-05-19-2d-barcodes-camera-phones_N.htm

======
russell
Real title: New '2D barcodes' puts info at the tip of your camera phone. But
the post title is a reasonable comment. I actually had a CueCat, which read
URLs in the form of barcodes. It was a real bust. I dont see the future they
see in the article. Reading UPC codes to get product information or price
comparisons? Sure. 2D codes to phone downloads? It's seems so 20th century,
compared to GPS based inquires and the like.

~~~
joezydeco
GPS won't help you enter a URL from a magazine ad. QR is a nice idea, fills a
niche, and since you don't need a standalone barcode reader like the CueCat
anymore this might have a chance here in the USA.

